# Scrappy Crown of Thorns quilt top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I just finished this one tonight and was so excited to show it to you, that I couldn't wait until tomorrow when I could take the pic outside and you could see the colors better. It measures in at 73 1/2 x 83 1/2. I was thrilled it turned out as I had the layout in my head, but as you know..what looks good in your head doesn't always turn out that way in reality! lol
I am now trying to come up for a name for it, so if you have any ideas, please let me know!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Absolutely gorgeous! Wonderful job!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!

As for a name.....Kitty Cat Delight!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Amazing, as usual! I really like this one a lot. You are inspirational and motivational - keep it up!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really love it, such lovely work (again).


----------



## rivenoak (Sep 29, 2009)

Tonya said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> As for a name.....Kitty Cat Delight!


I thought the exact same thing!

Beautiful work. :yes:


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

W o w!!!!!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

It's fantastic! Girl how many quilts have you made this year? Sew on!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! Cj...so far I have 10 completed quilts for the year...but some of those were UFO's from last year that I just had to quilt up. Sheesh..I am great at making the tops but not so good at getting them quilted. Right now I have 16(!!!!) ufos that are driving me crazy. I am not letting myself start anything else until I have at least 5 finished. So far I have only finished 1, so I have 4 more to get quilted before I can start piecing again!


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Cat's Meow Quilt? (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## wpfarmgirl (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh my gosh - that is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow! 

Just.....Wow!!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Very beautiful! I second Tonya's name suggestion.
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## tlag1986 (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh so beautiful. You do a wonderful job. I like the way you think if this is the outcome!


----------



## farmerpat (Jan 1, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!


----------

